
Dutch-Russian cyber crime case reveals how the police tap the internet - j_s
http://electrospaces.blogspot.com/2017/06/dutch-russian-cyber-crime-case-reveals.html
======
Asdfbla
"during a meeting with FBI and FSB, a Russian official came to a member of the
Dutch police team, pointed at someone from the FBI and said "he is copying
your data". An investigator went looking and saw that indeed the American had
a thumb drive in a police laptop and was copying Dutch information"

Funny, but slightly depressing too. I wonder how it's like for security
professionals working internationally when you always have to consider that
your international partners are likely looking to stab you in the back. Would
probably be too frustrating for me.

------
msh
I don't understand why the ICQ traffic would go through the servers. Were they
running ICQ on the servers for some strange reason?

~~~
tinco
Perhaps ICQ comms servers or proxies are located at Leaseweb? The AMS-IX is I
think the largest connection between Europe and the US, it makes sense as a
central location for a messaging service, or as pass through for messages
between Russia and the U.S. (not sure what the lines are like the other way
around the world).

~~~
raarts
> AMS-IX is the largest connection between Europe and the US

An IX (Internet eXchange) is not a connection, but is more like a giant
switch, where internet access providers send local traffic, so they don't have
to send it through their bandwidth providers, to cut bandwidth costs.

The AMS-IX is more or less the largest internet exchange in the world.

------
heyalexej
Private Interne Acceess¹ uses Leaseweb quite a bit. I wonder if people using
their services got intercepted, too.

[1]
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com)

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
[https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/forum/discussion/24134...](https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/forum/discussion/24134/private-
internet-access-is-temporarily-discontinuing-its-german-exit-gateway)

